# 7250 tractor



## piggy (Jan 5, 2013)

I have an electrical problem on a 7250 case tractor, the panel was checked out and was good but the guages still would'nt work


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

How ?? Was the panel checked out ??

As everything is not working?? I would suspect the earthing points as a problem, they need to be clean and tight!!


----------



## piggy (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you for the reply I will check it out


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Check the ground for the guages.


----------

